# Looking for help with instructional vids



## tieguy77 (Apr 25, 2022)

Hi All, 

A bit of a strange question.....I used to enjoy watching a series of videos a bit older, I thought they were put out by Stihl but I can't remember. The instructor was a European fellow, very well respected in the industry as I recall. I have recall issues as of late so even his name escapes me. It was pretty impressive watching him limb and buck with speed and skill. Is there a chance anyone reading this might have a suggestion as to the guys name or the videos?

Thanks very much in advance

Bobby


----------



## tieguy77 (Apr 26, 2022)

Answered my own question. Thank you anyway!


----------

